# which is your favorite?



## Helios68 (Oct 6, 2014)

I love photographing wild animal. I have been able to do some shots. I love all these three pictures but I cannot decide which is my favorite. Maybe the thrid... And you?

Photo #1 Rosalie






Photo #2 Marius





Photo #3 Marius & Rosalie


----------

